# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  People cant tell exact ethnicity

## BalkanPower

Hey guys.
I wanna know what you think in from by looks

----------


## Joey D

It's a bit of a strange photo, is it a picture of a cadaver?

I'd say Balkan.

----------


## I1a3_Young

Balkan nose. I would guess not much celtic and maybe a decent bit slavic influence.

----------


## avarex

Tosk Albanian. Could pass in north-western Greece.

----------

